# cool costume links



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

my brother emailed me a link to this site... the ghostbuster's backpack is way cool.

http://www.mentalfloss.com/blogs/archives/8584


----------



## carine89 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Not bad*

try http://www.halloweencostumecatalog.com for more this kind of wacky costumes.


----------

